# Any good news from ordering a red footed from backwater



## wyblegirly22 (Jul 26, 2015)

Hi everyone I'm Ashley and I didn't really read the reviews from backwater tortoise I know stupid and I order a adult red footed tortoise any body order one and have it be healthy? Please get back to me asap


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jul 26, 2015)

There have been very few good stories of folks who were pleased with them.
Please post your experience. And good luck.


----------



## wyblegirly22 (Jul 26, 2015)

I will I'm just so nervous !


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jul 26, 2015)

Photograph the box and the tortoise being removed from the box. Cover yourself in case you need a refund.


----------



## Tom (Jul 26, 2015)

wyblegirly123 said:


> Hi everyone I'm Ashley and I didn't really read the reviews from backwater tortoise I know stupid and I order a adult red footed tortoise any body order one and have it be healthy? Please get back to me asap



Is it too late to cancel the sale and buy from a reputable breeder?

Do not worry about hurting their feelings. Starting your tortoise experience with a healthy animal is much more important than not offending a disreputable seller. If the tortoise has not shipped, you should be able to cancel the sale and start over from scratch. We have many good breeders on this site that start their babies well and have loads of good reviews.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jul 26, 2015)

Tom is right on.
I am assuming that it's too late?


----------



## wyblegirly22 (Jul 26, 2015)

It ships tommorw and I emailed them no reply


----------



## wyblegirly22 (Jul 26, 2015)

I sent like 5 emails no answer! My bank said I can get the money back only if they agree to it ugh


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Jul 26, 2015)

Well, it's fingers crossed and hope for the best.
Good luck!


----------



## Tom (Jul 26, 2015)

wyblegirly123 said:


> I sent like 5 emails no answer! My bank said I can get the money back only if they agree to it ugh



Over night shipping for Tuesday arrival doesn't leave their hands until Monday afternoon. Try to call and email first thing in the morning and don't take "no" for answer. YOU are the customer and it is your money. You can back out of a sale if you like. DO not let them guilt you into continuing. It is THEIR fault they have so many bad reviews, not yours.


----------



## wyblegirly22 (Jul 26, 2015)

I'm waiting for them to answer they don't have a number and the bank said I can get my money back they just have to agree


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jul 27, 2015)

Ad poor customer service to the list, then?


----------



## wyblegirly22 (Jul 27, 2015)

They just answered and said they will prossses my refund now I really gotta find a a red footed tortoise breeder I live in Morris county New Jersey I'm willing to drive to Pennsylvania


----------



## christinaland128 (Jul 27, 2015)

http://www.gardenstatetortoise.com/#!about2/c1v52. Chris's torts are gorgeous! And he's in Jersey.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Jul 27, 2015)

All's well that end's well, it seems.


----------



## wyblegirly22 (Jul 27, 2015)

christinaland128 said:


> http://www.gardenstatetortoise.com/#!about2/c1v52. Chris's torts are gorgeous! And he's in Jersey.




Hi thanks it doesn't look like he has any available at the moment :/


----------



## wyblegirly22 (Jul 27, 2015)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> All's well that end's well, it seems.


They still haven't returned my money so I don't know


----------



## tfrank (Jul 27, 2015)

I have had a very bad experience with them dealing with a sulcata hatchling I ordered and it died two days after there 7 day gurrantee we toke pics of him when he first arrived his eyes were closed and they never really opened despite the baby food soaks and vet visit and I have been keeping reptiles for 16 years and never had anything like this or dealt with people like them definitely DO NOT SHOP AT BACKWATER REPTILES!!!!!!! I'm Taylor btw


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jul 27, 2015)

There are simply too many choices out there to spend money on a company that is known not to be reliable.


----------



## jaizei (Jul 27, 2015)

wyblegirly123 said:


> They just answered and said they will prossses my refund now I really gotta find a a red footed tortoise breeder I live in Morris county New Jersey I'm willing to drive to Pennsylvania



Don't you have to buy out of state anyway? I seem to recall New Jersey having some weird law about selling turtles.


----------



## voodoochild (Jul 27, 2015)

You definitely don't want to reward bad breeders or dealers. You're only endangering more animals. A good friend of mine bought a Pug puppy from a backyard breeder. In his mind he was rescuing it but the breeders look at it like they did a good thing. They bred desirable dogs that people were willing to pay good money for.


----------



## wyblegirly22 (Jul 27, 2015)

I found a breeder just outside nj in Pennsylvania he is meeting me on wensday to purchase him


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Aug 17, 2015)

voodoochild said:


> You definitely don't want to reward bad breeders or dealers.



~ I wish more felt that way!


----------

